# My euro delivery!!! April 2015



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

MY EUROPEAN DELIVERY PICTURES!!!
435IX COUPE WITH M-PACKAGE
APRIL 16TH, 2015

PLACES VISITED:
MUNICH, GERMANY
ZELL AM SEE, AUSTRIA
SAN LEONARDO, ITALY
DOMODOSSOLA, ITALY
TURCKHEIM, FRANCE
LUCERNE, SWITZERLAND
DROP OFF: ZURICH, SWITZERLAND APRIL 29TH, 2015

BONUS 5TH ANNIVERSARY VACATION FOR WIFEY:
HURGHADA & CAIRO, EGYPT

https://vimeo.com/129510075


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)




----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)




----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)




----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice - I especially like the two rentals (last pics) you used for the trip home ;-) 

I did have a problem with parallax when I looked at your pics on my Samsung 88 " Class Ultra-Slim Curved 4K Ultra HD LED Smart TV - they were all 'flat'  

LOL


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

The new gopro takes great pics. Wonder how well it does in darker shots, which is where my gp3 failed. Great photos all around.

I thought photographs were forbidden during the factory tour.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice pics! Looks like you had a great trip. Some tasty looking pizzas, too...


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

Thanks guys the trip was awesome and we ate lots of pizza. The best one pictured above was at laosteria künstlerhaus in the altstadt of munich. 2 huge pizzas 3 drinks 25 euros!!!
Gopro3 or 4 takes the worst pics in low lighting or at night, its pretty much useless, i do t even bother taking pics or recording at night. Thanks for looking and comments!!!


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

edofazliu said:


> The best one pictured above was at laosteria künstlerhaus in the altstadt of munich. 2 huge pizzas 3 drinks 25 euros!!!


Thanks for the tip! Looked at the menu... my kinda food. Will check 'em out when I'm there later this month.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Great pictures!

I love the factory pictures because my flight was late and I missed the tour.

Now I have an idea of what a fish would see. Wide angle!

Did you return the car in Egypt? Not a usual return spot but if you are a billionaire, anything is possible! BMWs are assembled in Egypt for the local market.


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

thanks!!! i dropped it off in Zurich then flew out to Hurghada for 10 days. Was thinking about driving to Morroco but couldnt do it all in 2 weeks. the ferry alone costs 300 euros!!!


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the added photos including the stills from your GoPro.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Great report! What's the exterior color?


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

Thanks, Glacier Silver.


----------



## GeoX750Li (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome, what a trip! Great pics too.


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

Thank you geox


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

bump hehe


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the bump. One of my all time favorite ED reportings. The factory shots are worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## openwheelracing (Aug 1, 2008)

Egypt? That's the first time I've seen someone mix Egypt into ED itinerary. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

I would like to start a list of the 25 or so best picture threads. I nominate this to be one of them. Anyone second the nomination? Any ideas on how to organize it? Maybe a link to here and maybe a excerpt of two pictures?


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Dave 20T said:


> I would like to start a list of the 25 or so best picture threads. I nominate this to be one of them. Anyone second the nomination? Any ideas on how to organize it? Maybe a link to here and maybe a excerpt of two pictures?


Seconded. The excerpt idea is excellent


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

Thank you guys! Dave sounds like a good idea.. ppl should upload their pics to photobucket like i did easier to view! Thanks for the great feedback.


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

I noticed that you put on the M performance side decals on the car - they were not there at the time you took delivery. Did you take those with you? My understanding is that BMW does not install them for you at the time of delivery...


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

Hi pranav. Bmw doesnt install it nor any of the carbon fibar parts. I took delivery on a thursday and drove around munich the n3xt day and came a across a huge bmw dealer. I stopped and they had a 3rd party company detail and accosries shop on the fifth floor. I made a dealer with one of the guys he put them on for 100 euros. Took about 1 hour. We put the car in the elevator and took it up the fifth floor on the roof top of this bmw dealer where they fix up and detail cars it was great they all spoke english and we chatted for awhile. I can look up the adress if you need. They will install anything even pre order the parts for you so you dont have to carry them in your suit case.
im getting ready to do a mwrcedes ed in april i hope ill have just as much luck this time in stuttgart. Thanks for looking


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks man! This is extremely helpful. I'd appreciate if you can find me the address of the dealer. We'd definitely like to get the rocker decals installed while in Germany.


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

Here it is... just pull up and you will see the reception and car elevator. The guy actually charged me 60 euros but i gave him 100 he did it in one hour and gave me a tour of the place and all the m3s and m4s up on that roof top.


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

I was going to buy the m exhaust there and have it installed too but then i found out that the european version is alot softer.


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah, thanks! They're definitely going to get my business


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought we couldnt take pics at the factory


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

///M-Furby said:


> I thought we couldnt take pics at the factory


You cant highly forbidden but i did anyways


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

edofazliu said:


> You cant highly forbidden but i did anyways


Hope BMW doesn't see the factory pics:eeps: They monitor these boards. If enough people post factory pics they could discontinue the tours.....


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

The Other Tom said:


> Hope BMW doesn't see the factory pics:eeps: They monitor these boards. If enough people post factory pics they could discontinue the tours.....


Lol


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

edofazliu said:


> Lol


Great attitude from a poster who has been here less than a year with 45 posts


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

edofazliu said:


> You cant highly forbidden but i did anyways


I thought the pretty much strip searched you before you went on the factory tour. How did you get a camera in there?


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

Snareman said:


> I thought the pretty much strip searched you before you went on the factory tour. How did you get a camera in there?


you don't wanna know where he was hiding it:bareass:

couldn't resist . .


----------



## edofazliu (May 29, 2015)

visi107 said:


> you don't wanna know where he was hiding it:bareass:
> 
> couldn't resist . .


Lol


----------

